# .  (, , , )

## haduxa_49

,

----------


## efreytor

..        ?

----------


## haduxa_49

,   ,                     ..


      ?

          ?    . 29.1       ( )   (.     16.03.99. N 11    )                    ().              ( 65220),    ,    ,      ,     .           , ,    .    (.    2001-12-28. N 52)   65220       --     .   ,    --   .          .      ,        , , ,

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## haduxa_49

..   ..

----------


## mvf

> 


   .

----------


## efreytor

*haduxa_49*,     .. 
              ))  :Embarrassment:

----------


## haduxa_49



----------


## haduxa_49

..
     ,      6%               ..

----------


## haduxa_49

,    ,   ,    ,   ,    ,     ,      ()   ,  ,      ,        .
   , ,       .          .    (     . 130  )          ,  ,  ,       (. 209  ).      .      (       )    120  .         ,          ,       ,        .
    10  208          ,        ,   ,  ,           .       ,    ,    .   ,   217  ,         ,    ,    .  ,   ,            ,            ,       ,  ,     . , ,    ,            227  229  .

----------


## efreytor

> 6%               ..


            ,              .
            .

----------


## haduxa_49

,     .
        ,  ..  .        ..

----------


## haduxa_49

,

----------


## stas

*haduxa_49*,           .

----------


## haduxa_49

.
         -     ?

----------


## haduxa_49

.. 
        /      ,-

----------


## efreytor

.

----------


## .

> .


           ,  ?   ?

----------

03-11-10/67  01.06.2010   !

----------

